# My First AR



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Just excited to share this, I did Ready Gunner’s AR Club and added a few embellishments. Never really wanted an AR, but felt I should get one set up before they weren’t an option anymore. What do ya’ll think? I just put it together today!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Scary, Black is always scary.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great looking rifle! Congrats on the new kind of fun your about to have.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it full semi automatic?  


Great looking rifle right there!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks cool.I got a lot of satisfaction from building 3 from scratch including a 300blk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks good. I'm curious how these folding buffer tube stocks hold up, reliability, accuracy ... how they feel when fired etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Looks good. I'm curious how these folding buffer tube stocks hold up, reliability, accuracy ... how they feel when fired etc etc.
> 
> -DallanC


I'll let you know! I am going to sight it in this weekend. I wanted it to be a bit more portable.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bthewilde said:


> I'll let you know! I am going to sight it in this weekend. I wanted it to be a bit more portable.


Boy I understand that. My stag 6L has a A1 stock and a 24" barrel... its a LOOOOONNNNGGGGG rifle. Ridiculously accurate though, .39" groups with reloads (65gr Sierra Gamekings are amazing).

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Being the nerd that I am, I have to ask, what size barrel, profile, twist rate, and what type of BCG you put in that thing? Looks nice.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

bthewilde said:


> I wanted it to be a bit more portable.


As a guy who was "raised" on an M16A2, I get that. I once made the mistake of telling the armory NCOIC that the forward observers should be issued M9s because of all the gear we had to carry while humping with the infantry. I spent the next six months carrying a SAW.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

TheOtherJeff said:


> As a guy who was "raised" on an M16A2, I get that. I once made the mistake of telling the armory NCOIC that the forward observers should be issued M9s because of all the gear we had to carry while humping with the infantry. I spent the next six months carrying a SAW.


Even in the chairforce you learn not to suggest ANYTHING to a senior NCO, it won't work out well for you in the end. (I made that exact mistake with my 1st Sgt, you can imagine how that went...) I trained with A1's, primary duty weapon was an A2.... OK, secondary duty weapon was an A2, my primary weapon was a concrete rake, a hammer, , a weilding torch, etc etc. 

It's funny how 20" AR's have been coming back in style, or at least have been gaining in popularity. I honestly think AR's function better as a rifle as opposed to the carbine version. Smoother shooting, internal parts last longer over time or so is my understanding, and slighly better ballistics. That said, we keep a carbine ready for home defense in it's own safe, and my rifle version lives in the main safe. Said rifle, complete with X5 prism scope, cleaning kit in the buttstock, sling and chow hall kick stand is maybe 9 pounds? I haven't weighed it, i'm guessing, but even that is a hellava lot lighter then lugging an M1A around as a hunting rifle. I've carried my 12 pound behemoth around every rifle season for at least the last 7 years. Finally getting a bolt gun for xmas. Thank you wife! Into my late 40's, with 50 starring at me just around the corner, all that weight is really starting to matter.

edit: As an aside, If i was to build my "dream AR" right now, I think i'd go for an 18" barrel, with a rifle length gas system if possible, with a 1/8 twist, melonited barrel, with a FA bolt carrier group, and a collaspable M4 styled stock that would fit onto a rifle length buffer spring. Oh and since I'm dreaming here, i'd top with an fixed X3 or X4 ACOG or similar sight.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Being the nerd that I am, I have to ask, what size barrel, profile, twist rate, and what type of BCG you put in that thing? Looks nice.


I honestly do not know, like I said I did the club via Ready Gunner in Provo. The friend who helped me build it though, assured me that it was high quality so I feel ok with whatever it is!


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Even in the chairforce you learn not to suggest ANYTHING to a senior NCO, it won't work out well for you in the end. (I made that exact mistake with my 1st Sgt, you can imagine how that went...)


Exactly how I learned that lesson. In my defense, it started with a terminal lance saying, "Now that you're a Lance Corporal and NCOs will take you seriously, you should suggest..."


----------

